# The Anniversary Of Operation Just Cause



## EATIII (Dec 12, 2006)

The Anniversary of Operation Just Cause is coming up,So for those that don't Know,and for those that don't remember,and to those of you here that were their.I thought a few post's of Memories,Facts and Opinions would be Appropriate!

The Rescue of Kurt Muse,
[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-424561071787364580&q=Kurt+Muse&hl=en"]Kurt Muse: Rescue of an American Imprisoned in Panama (Part I of III)[/ame]

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5468200215546336893&q=Kurt+Muse&hl=en"]Kurt Muse: Rescue of an American Imprisoned in Panama (Part II of III)[/ame]


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2006)

Found this picture...

Rangers from 2nd PLT, Cco 3/75 RGT secure La Comandancia in Panama during Operation Just Cause, December 1989.

RIP to the Men lost that day.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2006)

A bit of history as well.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/just_cause.htm

Operation Just Cause

By the fall of 1989, the Noriega regime was barely clinging to power. Tensions increased when election results were voided and opposition leaders were physically beaten by Noriega's Dignity Battalions (DIGBATs). An unsuccessful PDF coup attempt in October produced bloody reprisals. Deserted by all but a small number of cronies, and distrustful of a shaken and demoralized PDF, Noriega began increasingly to rely on irregular paramilitary units called Dignity Battalions. In December 1989, the regime's paranoia made daily existence unsafe for U.S. forces and other U.S. citizens. 

Planning for the Panama contingency began in February 1988, including a series of orders that addressed the defense of the Old Canal Zone, noncombatant evacuation, neutralization of the Panamanian Defense Forces (PDF), and Civil Military Operations (CMO). The operation plan (PLAN) for offensive operations became PLAN BLUE SPOON. In Sep 89, JTFSO revised PLAN BLUE SPOON. It was changed from BLUE SPOON to PLAN 90-2. The October coup attempt caused PLAN 90-2 to be updated as the PDF displayed the capability to quickly reinforce units in Panama City. 

On 15 December 1989, the National Assembly of Panama declared that a state of war existed with the U.S. and adopted measures to confront foreign aggression. In the days that followed, service members and dependents were harassed, and a Marine lieutenant was killed. 

On 17 December 1989 the national command authority (NCA) directed the Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) to execute PLAN 90-2. JTFSO received the JCS execute order on 18 Dec with a D-Day and H-Hour of 20 Dec 0100 local. The operation was conducted as a campaign with limited military objectives. JTFSO objectives in PLAN 90-2 were to: 

A. Protect U.S. lives and key sites and facilities. 
B. Capture and deliver Noriega to competent authority. 
C. Neutralize PDF forces. 
D. Neutralize PDF command and control. 
E. Support establishment of a U.S.-recognized government in Panama. 
F. Restructure the PDF. 
At Forts Bragg, Benning, and Stewart, D-Day forces were alerted, marshaled, and launched on a fleet of 148 aircraft. Units from the 75th Ranger Regiment and 82d Airborne Division conducted airborne assaults to strike key objectives at Rio Hato, and Torrijos/Tocumen airports. 

On December 20, 1989, the 82d Airborne Division conducted their first combat jump since World War II onto Torrijos International Airport, Panama. The 1st Brigade task force made up of the 1st and 2nd Battalions, 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment, parachuted into combat for the first time since World War II. In Panama, the paratroopers were joined on the ground by 3rd Battalion, 504th Parachute Infantry Regiment which was already in Panama. After the night combat jump and seizure of the airport, the 82nd conducted follow-on combat air assault missions in Panama City and the surrounding areas. 

They were followed later by the 2d and 1st Bdes, 7th Inf Div (L), while the in-place forces comprised of the 3d Bde (-), 7th Inf Div (L); 193d Infantry Brigade (L) and 4-6 Inf, 5th Inf Div (M), assaulted objectives in both Panama City and on the Atlantic side of the Canal. By the first day, all D-Day objectives were secured. As initial forces moved to new objectives, follow-on forces from 7th Inf Div (L) moved into the western areas of Panama and into Panama City. 

As the lead headquarters for SAC's tanker support, the Eighth Air Force tasked, executed, and directed 144 missions to refuel 229 receivers with over 12 million pounds of fuel. According to General Colin Powell, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, the Eighth’s "air refuelers did not just make a difference in this operation -- they made it possible." This mission introduced the F-117A Stealth Fighter to combat for the first time. 

Air National Guard units participated in the operation because of their regularly scheduled presence in Panama for Operations CORONET COVE and VOLANT OAK. Only Pennsylvania's 193d Special Operations Group (SOG) was part of the integral planning process by the Joint Chiefs of Staff and the Air Staff for the invasion of Panama. The 105th Military Airlift Group (MAG) and the 172 MAG provided airlift support for the operation. They flew 35 missions, completed 138 sorties, moved 1,911 passengers and 1,404.7 tons of cargo which expended 434.6 flying hours. ANG VOLANT OAK C-130 aircrews flew 22 missions, completed 181 sorties, moved 3,107 passengers and 551.3 tons of cargo, which expended 140.1 flying hours. The ANG CORONET COVE units, the 114th TFG and the 18Oth TFG flew 34 missions, completed 34 sorties, expended 71.7 flying hours and expended 2,715 rounds of ordnance. 

Urban terrain provides high potential for fratricide because of the likelihood of close quarters (high weapons density), recognition problems, and unfamiliar secondary effects of weapons. During Operation JUST CAUSE soldiers employed several ineffective and dangerous techniques to breach various fences, walls, and barred doors with grenades, rifle fire, and even anti-tank weapons. Direct fire support, even from just a block away, is very difficult to control. During JUST CAUSE mechanized forces providing fire support were told by brigade a light force had cleared a tall hotel building only to the second floor. In actual fact, it had cleared to the tenth floor and was fighting in a counter-sniper engagement. Seeing this fire and apparently some weapons protruding, the mechanized forces began to suppress. This drew return fire from the friendly light force for some seconds before coming under control. The extensive destruction of civilian housing seen by TV viewers around the world resulted rather from a style of fighting that is based on abundant firepower. 

The high casualties and use of resources usually associated with all-out urban warfare did not occur. The United States suffered 23 KIA and 324 WIA, with estimated enemy casualties around 450. There were an estimated 200 to 300 Panamanian civilian fatalities. Some were killed by the PDF, others inadvertently by US troops. More civilians almost certainly would have been killed or wounded had it not been for the discipline of the American forces and their stringent rules of engagement (ROE). However, the United Nations (UN) put the civilian death toll at 500; the Central American Human Rights Defense Commission (CODEHUCA) and the Peace and Justice Service of Panama both claimed between 2,000 to 3000; the Panamanian National Human Rights Commission and an independent inquiry by former Attorney- General Ramsey Clark claimed over 4,000. Thousands were injured. As it turned out, the figure of Panamanian dead was large enough to stimulate debate over the need for the invasion to remove Noriega, but not large enough to generate a sense of outrage in Panama or abroad, or to turn the Panamanian people against the US intervention or the nation-building program that followed it. 

The US troops involved in Operation Just Cause achieved their primary objectives quickly, and troop withdrawal began on December 27. Noreiga eventually surrendered to US authorities voluntarily. He is now serving a 40-year sentence in Florida for drug trafficking. 

Operation JUST CAUSE was unique in the history of U.S. warfare for many reasons. As the largest single contingency operation since World War II, it focused on a combination of rapid deployment of critical combat power and precise utilization of forward deployed and in-country forces. Impressed by the smooth execution of JUST CAUSE, General Stiner later claimed that the operation was relatively error free, confining the Air-and Battle doctrine and validating the strategic direction of the military. He concluded, therefore, that while old lessons were confirmed, there were "no [new] lessons learned" during the campaign. Despite Stiner's assertions, Operation JUST CAUSE offers important insights into the role of force in the post Cold War period and the successful conduct of a peacetime contingency operation.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 13, 2006)

Even better info here with some pictures.

http://www.suasponte.com/m_panama.htm


----------



## EATIII (Dec 13, 2006)

Gypsy,Great stuff thanks.
I think that pic in post #2 is labeled wrong,I think that is 7th ID.1) all that Burlap on the K-pots was a 7th thing not a Ranger thing. 2) If we ever signed out our pro mask's (I think 2 times in 2 years) it would of been in the Ruck not worn.A great Pic none the less.Keep em coming!


----------



## EATIII (Dec 13, 2006)

A nice Tribute starting with a Roll Call of those that gave the Ultimate Sacrifice!
RLTW!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0roMGVdgOL4"]YouTube - Operation Just Cause[/ame]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 13, 2006)

We wore rag tops during JC and I do believe we had our masks in case of CS.

the Rag tops made ID easy for fellow Rangers on the OBJ, if you didn't have one doom on you.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Rest in peace SEALs.  Lt. John Connors, CPO Donald McFaul, Torpedoman's Mate 2nd Class Issac Rodriguez, and Botswain's Mate 1st Class Chris Tilghman. 

I don't know who accurate this is, but it's in line with the story I heard from a SEAL was was wounded that night.  I don't understand why the mission wasn't to blow the airplane (preferable from a distance) into dust instead of 'disabling' it.  It would have saved lives and limbs.  

http://www.specwarnet.net/miscinfo/patilla.htm


> The SEAL assault on Patilla Airfield during Operation Just Cause
> 
> In 1989 the United States invaded Panama. During the invasion, the US Navy SEALs were tasked with two missions. The first, to disable a boat General Noriega might use to escape, was successful (It was "disabled" by putting so much explosives under the hull that one engine was never found!). The second was not, to the tune of four SEALs killed and eight seriously wounded. It is this second incident we will focus on.
> The failure of this mission started during the planning process. The original plan called for Army units to be air lifted into key areas. But the Navy command was unhappy that none of their units got to share in the action, so SEAL Team 4 was given two missions one of which probably should have been assigned to the Army Rangers. The second mission SEALS were tasked with was disabling Manuel Noriega's Learjet at Patilla Field to prevent him from escaping in it.
> ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 13, 2006)

Our orders were to make the least amount of damage as possible so the new Panamanian Gov't could take over quickly, this is why the F-117' dropped bombs in an open field to scare off the defenders instead of dropping the bombs on the barracks, when they didn't run off, AC-130 leveled the place. Our OBJ wasn't prepped for the same reason, they wanted the airport intact.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2006)

There is a lot of monday morning quarterbacking in that article, understandable I guess but not terribley helpful.
Im going to throw something out there based on nothing but my immediate thoughts  related only to the article ex posted and should be taking as such.

The Navy wanted some glory for their 'team' in this action, every service is guility of it, its been going on for millenia, this plan put the max number of troops in a gung ho job, lots of medals and back slapping if it had been pulled off, the commadore secures not only a promotion but a glorious page in naval history, sad but like I say it happens ALL the time.


RIP to all those that were lost, congrats to all those that came back, thank you.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 13, 2006)

Most definitely, happens in all branches. Just look at the 3d Ranger Battalion Commander jumping into OBJ Rhino when it wasnt even a batallion size jump....... Glad I wasnt on that jump, as shit like that has always pissed me off.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2006)

Someone wanted a mustard stain...

There was a firefight the Brit SAS got into in A'stan where the RSM (CSM equivelent) was wounded leading some reinforcements into the battle, his place was far to the rear looking after ammo and PWs, he just got gung ho and wanted a last hurrah I guess, totally out of line.

I can understand on one hand, but we cant just make up and break rules for ourselevs to suit our own visions of how we want things to go...


----------



## Looon (Dec 13, 2006)

SSG Larry R. Barnard RIP

RIP to all of the others that gave all down there..........

Thanks for the reminder. I always seem to black it out this time of year.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think glory was the main objective for anyone.  SEALs are the best at what they do, just as the Rangers are the best at what they do.  Each have their own strengths.  There was action and everyone wanted in, which I think is understandable.  But the Army was in charge of the planning.  Maybe they weren't used to working together and that's why there was friction.  I'm guessing that the Joint Special Operations Command was activated in 1990 so that these problems could be avoided in the future.

My :2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sure but what SOF unit is specifically trained for airfield seizures....

Its isn't SEALs.

Just like we don't swim out to blow up ships in the water.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sure but what SOF unit is specifically trained for airfield seizures ? :cool:



I thought you Rangers could do anything? ;) 

It seems to me that the aircraft could have been eliminated remotely without destroying the whole airfield/airport.

edit: exactly, the SEALs were give a job that didn't play to their strengths.  But that doesn't mean that they couldn't have accomplished it without casualties if they had been allowed to do the planning.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ex3 said:


> I thought you Rangers could do anything? ;)
> 
> It seems to me that the aircraft could have been eliminated remotely without destroying the whole airfield/airport.


 

All I'm saying is that is one of the main things we do, take down airfields. 

I think pardus was spot on with his assessment. Everyone wants a piece of the pie, it happens in every conflict and always will.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 13, 2006)

But the intent was to stop all flights, he could have flown out in a Piper...


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> All I'm saying is that is one of the main things we do, take down airfields.
> 
> I think pardus was spot on with his assessment. Everyone wants a piece of the pie, it happens in every conflict and always will.



I'm just asking because I don't know.....isn't it much easier to work with the other services since SOCOM came into being?  Everyone isn't AS territorial as they used to be, right?


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2006)

Ex3 said:


> I don't think glory was the main objective for anyone.  SEALs are the best at what they do, just as the Rangers are the best at what they do.  Each have their own strengths.  There was action and everyone wanted in, which I think is understandable.  But the Army was in charge of the planning.  Maybe they weren't used to working together and that's why there was friction.  I'm guessing that the Joint Special Operations Command was activated in 1990 so that these problems could be avoided in the future.
> 
> My :2c:



The commadore wanted glory for his navy :2c: 

The Army didnt plan this, it was a navy op.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 13, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> The commadore wanted glory for his navy :2c:
> 
> The Army didnt plan this, it was a navy op.



Again, I'm just going on what I heard, as Rock had just gotten to his Team when this was Operation was going on.  Afterward, there was a lot of discussion.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks to all those here who served in that operation, and RIP to those who tragically did not return...


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2006)

Ex3 said:


> Again, I'm just going on what I heard, as Rock had just gotten to his Team when this was Operation was going on.  Afterward, there was a lot of discussion.





Im getting all that from the article, that is the entire extent of my knowledge, you are far more informed than I.


----------



## Looon (Dec 13, 2006)

Back then, that was our main mission. What the SEAL's main mission was at that time, I have no clue.

At certain times during the 80's, Col's and Generals in the 82'd were notorious for trying to do, and go where they werent' needed. They wanted their shit.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 19, 2006)

And sadly I was sitting at UCONN planning a direct action against all the protesters that popped up over night!!!

I walked down towards the library one morning and was like, "what are all these goofballs doing here?", and someone said, "they are protesting the invasion of Panama and Bush's Imperialistic desires...."

I started laughing. I was pissed that my parents talked me into going to college, when I had wanted to join in 87' right after high school. I dropped out shortly thereafter and joined with a Ranger Contract.

Thank you George Bush, thank you Ranger Vets, Rest in Peace for all those that gave the ultimate. You're never forgotten.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2006)

All the fun started today for us, bookoo ammo draw, steak and lobster, equipment prep, last minute letters, freezing rain....

I'd do it again in a heart beat!


----------



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2006)

Charlie said:


> All the fun started today for us, bookoo ammo draw, steak and lobster, equipment prep, last minute letters, freezing rain....
> 
> I'd do it again in a heart beat!



Charlie,were you at Saber Hall?


----------



## Looon (Dec 19, 2006)

I was prolly cutting off my cast about now.:uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 19, 2006)

Charlie and Luna Thank You


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2006)

EATIII said:


> Charlie,were you at Saber Hall?



Why, did you hand out ammo? :)


----------



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Why, did you hand out ammo? :)



Funny Man,Just wonderd if you still used it thats all smart ass!


----------



## Looon (Dec 19, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> Charlie and Luna Thank You


Nothing to thank me for.

Also, on this day, is when one of our 17 yr old newbs decided that war was against his religion.  I went to the XO and asked permission to take him behind the barracks and shoot him. It was around the same time I was told that I couldn't go.  He fucking deserved it. LT Whitney told me "Luna, the Army's not that way anymore.":uhh:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2006)

Better you found out then, we had one guy in my squad decide when we were in a firefight not to shoot...Weapons squad had one to....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2006)

EATIII said:


> Funny Man,Just wonderd if you still used it thats all smart ass!



The whole AO was taken over, along with some hangers....

I think now they have some purpose built rigging areas.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2006)

some music


crap...can't attach Panama or Jump....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 19, 2006)

You trying to attach music?  go to megauploads.com and theyll give you a link you can cut/paste here


----------



## Looon (Dec 19, 2006)

Charlie said:


> some music
> 
> 
> crap...can't attach Panama or Jump....


As soon as we got the word, Panama by Van Halen was all you heard.:cool:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 19, 2006)

17 years, seems like yesterday.

I stayed at the Presido during exodus, working 24 hour CQ shifts with 5 days off in between (sweet duty, I might add).

The only reason I was still there was because the CG at Fort Ord had to personally sign off on my medical board, and he was busy doing...other stuff. 

Watched C-17s fly in past my barracks window around the clock to pick up 7th ID, who were originally supposed to deploy from March AFB, but got socked in by fog. So they  all came back and mustered at Monterey airport, went from there.


----------



## Sdiver (Dec 19, 2006)

Paddlefoot said:


> 17 years, seems like yesterday.
> 
> Watched C-17s fly in past my barracks window around the clock to pick up 7th ID, who were originally supposed to deploy from March AFB, but got socked in by fog. So they  all came back and mustered at Monterey airport, went from there.



C-17's were flying back then ???:eek: 

I thought all we had in transport inventory was 130's, 141's, and C-5's. But I could be wrong.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sdiver said:


> C-17's were flying back then ???:eek:
> 
> I thought all we had in transport inventory was 130's, 141's, and C-5's. But I could be wrong.




C17 - didn't go into service until 1995.

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/c17/

He must of been thinking of C141's or probably C5's....right?


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 19, 2006)

Sdiver said:


> C-17's were flying back then ???:eek:
> 
> I thought all we had in transport inventory was 130's, 141's, and C-5's. But I could be wrong.



Oops, I'm mistaken. I've gotten so used to seeing the C-17 in action over the last few years.

C-141s, as well as a couple of C-5 Galaxies. The C-5s were a sight to see, looked like they were practically standing still as they passed almost at eye level with my window as they came in over the bay.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 20, 2006)

Well today is here,Thank you all !!!!!
At this very moment I am Drinking a Beer to salute you all.


*RLTW!*


----------



## tova (Dec 20, 2006)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Looon (Dec 20, 2006)

RIP Rangers

I salute you and thank you for your sacrifices

RLTW


----------



## EATIII (Dec 20, 2006)

R.I.P.
RLTW!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 20, 2006)

RIP Rangers!

If I recall my CO correctly...
"Remember Rangers, its not every day that we get to take over another country! Cherish this day!"


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 20, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If I recall my CO correctly...
> "Remember Rangers, its not every day that we get to take over another country! Cherish this day!"


 

Too cool...........

Rest In Peace


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, Guys. All of you.

Blue Skies to those that didn't return.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 20, 2006)

Freefalling said:


> Thank you, Guys. All of you.
> 
> Blue Skies to those that didn't return.



I echo Free's comments. 

My thoughts with all of you here, and with the families/friends/Brothers of those that are not...


----------



## Centermass (Dec 20, 2010)

**BUMP**

Rather than start another thread, figure I'd use EAT's as a reminder of this day in history 21 years ago, and to remember those who were there and those who didn't make it home.

Another of our alumni on the roster - Thanks Headshot. Ya done good Brother.

RLTW.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2010)

RLTW!

RIP, Roy Brown


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2010)

These guys are studs



> These Rangers entered the terminal from the north, where they  encountered two surprises. First, two civilian flights had arrived just  prior to H-Hour, and about 400 civilians were in the terminal. The other  surprise was that the PDF troops defended the terminal more  determinedly than anywhere else in the Torrijos/Tocumen complex. When  two Rangers searched one of the airport's huge men's rooms on the second  floor, two PDF soldiers jumped out of a stall and shot one of the  Rangers several times with a pistol. The other Ranger returned fire and,  with the assistance of two more Rangers, dragged his wounded buddy out  of the men's room. In the process, the Ranger pulling the wounded man  was himself shot twice in the back of the head, but his Kevlar helmet  stopped both rounds. From outside the men's room door, the unhurt  Rangers threw in grenades, but the men's room stalls protected the PDF  soldiers. The Rangers then re-entered the men's room and waited for the  PDF to show themselves. The Rangers got the better of the ensuing  hand-to-hand struggle. One of the PDF soldiers was killed in the men's  room while the other was knocked out of the window; he fell two stories  and almost landed on a Ranger patrolling outside. When the PDF soldier  tried to draw his pistol, the Ranger killed him.




On the far right in this photo is me with the 203, Eubanks in the middle, and Farber (my roommate) on the left.  The building on fire that we are about to cross the street and clear is La Comandencia.  We were minus a few Rangers after this assault in broad daylight because the 82nd couldn't get their sorry asses to the war on time (Deuce);).   In this photo we had just walked through a hole we had to demo through a gymnasium wall to gain access from directly across the street.  When we were inside that gymnasium the whole building was shaking as Apaches prepped the objective.  I remember being the door kicker inside the burning building, the only thing missing was some really cool music.


The Rock  of Charlie Rock 3rd Batt.


I'm proud and honored to be able to call myself a Ranger, and to have served along side those gallant few who also reserve the right to do so.


----------

